# Ellis 9" Rotary Table Info



## atwatterkent (Mar 12, 2012)

I recently aquired an Ellis 9-RT, H/V 9" rotary table and matching tailstock, and need any info that might be available.
 It came with a setup for indexing plates but no graduated dial or handle. Also I was wondering about the large, about 1" dia., slotted plug behind the dividing plate. I unscrewed the plug and it doesn't seem to have a function.
 Thank you to anyone who has this info, 
Bob


----------

